# PHX'nismo'Shops...APEX or RAIDEN???



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

HEY GUYS...
I'M GETTIN' AN SR20DET FOR MY '99 SENTRA SOON...& I'M STILL DEBATING ON WHICH SHOP'S GONNA DO THA' INSTALL. -RAIDEN HAS A GOOD PRICE AT $4,500; BUT A "SHADY" BACKGROUND. SOME LIKE 'EM & SOME DON'T... -APEX QUOTED ME $6,000 & I'VE SEEN THEIR 11-SEC. SENTRA... ..SO I KNOW THEY CAN BUILD A [email protected] 4'DOOR.. ..SH!T, COME'ON Y'ALL..IF ANYONE HAS DEALT W/ EITHER OF THESE SHOPS, SEND IN YOUR COMMENTS.. 
LATERZ,
JON
CHINLE,AZ.
-6-HRS N.EAST OF PHX.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Please don't repost this information... you already asked in the other thread about Phx shops. As for where to go, I have no idea. Don't associate with either shop. Just make sure it's done right. Good luck!


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

I bought my sr20de engine from pong at raiden performance and the engine huals ass, thats my personal expeirence, theres this B13 SE that they just put a bluebird in and it sounds pretty bad.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

COOL... ...SOUNDS GOOD. I'LL TAKE THAT INTO CONSIDERATION...THANKS


----------

